# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Giải độc mát gan với chè đắng Xã Đàn - Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán Chè bát phố cổ
> *
> _Địa điểm: 492 Xã Đàn
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chè bát phố cổ
> *


Một người sành ăn đôi khi không phải là người được thưởng thức nhiều món ngon lạ, cũng chẳng phải là người hay tìm đến những cửa hàng sang trọng, lịch sự mà đơn giản đó chỉ là người biết cách lựa chọn món ăn phù hợp và tốt cho sức khỏe của mình.





_Quán chè bát phố cổ 492 Xã Đàn_ dù đã mở được 5,6 năm nay nhưng mặc cho sự đổi thay của con phố hiện đại, quán vẫn nhỏ gọn, giản dị và hút khách như vậy. Chè ở đây không màu mè, kiểu cách như nhiều nơi, cách chế biến cũng không quá cầu kì mà điểm nhấn chính lại nằm ở chất lượng.

Menu thì phong phú quá trời nhưng trong đó, có một số loại chè không thể không nhắc đến mỗi khi tới chè bát Xã Đàn: _chè đắng, chè khoai lag tím, chè xoài, chè long nhãn trân châu, thạch dừa_…




_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 17/8/2012_




_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 17/8/2012
_


*
Chè đắng 13k/bát*


_Chè đắng_ có thể coi là một trong những loại nổi tiếng, gây khá nhiều tò mò cho thực khách. Câu đầu tiên mà những người lần đầu vào quán thường là: “_Tại sao lại gọi là chè đắng_?” “ _Chè đắng ăn có đắng không anh?_”. Thực ra, món này chỉ có thạch đen và nước cốt dừa, chủ quán cho thêm chút tinh dầu chiết xuất từ một loại thảo dược – _lá đắng_ khiến chè đắng có vị khá đặc trưng. Nước cốt dừa béo ngậy, vị ngọt của sữa đặc quyện lẫn vị đắng của lá, ăn hơi nhặng chứ không đắng như quán ở Chợ Gạo. Đặc biệt, món này có tác dụng giải độc, mát gan, giảm nhiệt cực tốt cho ngày hè nắng nóng.

Ngoài chè đắng, _chè khoai lang tím_ cũng khá được ưa thích bởi khoai vừa bở vừa bùi, nước cốt dừa được chế biến béo ngậy cũng đặc biệt hơn nơi khác.




*Chè khoai lang tím 15k/bát


*

*Chè long nhãn sương sa 15k/bát*. Long nhãn ta nhé, nhỏ mà dai dai, ngọt thanh, rất đảm bảo chất lượng





*Chè trân châu 13k/bát

*

*Chè mít 13k/bát*. Món khoái khẩu cho dân ghiền mít


Bạn có thể thưởng thức bất kì loại chè nào chỉ với 2 mức giá 13k- 15k. Liệu có đúng là ngon bổ rẻ quá không nhỉ?
Hãy thể hiện mình là một người sành ăn!
*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chè bát 492 Xã Đàn
*Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá_ Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội - quan che ngon o Ha Noi

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

tuyệt thật, không biết ở sài gòn có quán nào như này ko  :Smile:

----------


## hieutt

Rẻ thế nhờ, hơ hơ

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ngon nhỉ lại bổ nữa

----------


## loplipop

Ôi mình mún ăn chè :XXXXXXX

----------


## rose

trông ngon mà lại rẻ nữa

----------


## littlelove

chè phải ngọt chứ nhỉ? sao lại đắng? phải nếm thử thôi

----------


## Amp21

thích câu giải độc mát gan  :cuoi1: 
Khi nào rảnh sẽ làm chuyển giải độc mát gan

----------


## huongvu89

nhin ngon the? nhung minh o cau giay xa qua ah

----------


## lovetravel

mình ở hơi xa nhưng phải đi thử mới được  :Smile:

----------


## greencanal89

Woww...Ngon quá...Chắc cuối tuần này qua thử luôn thôi

----------


## khoan_gieng

Chè đắng mà nhìn hấp dẫn nhỉ

----------


## littlegirl

mới nhìn thôi đã thấy mát rồi  :Smile:

----------


## wildrose

trông ngon phết

----------

